# Work Photos



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Just don't see a lot of people who take pride in working with their hands as much as they used to. Seems you need a college degree to get respect or the ones who have degrees think their better than the skilled craftsman. So all you craftsmen out there post up some pics of projects your proud of. I'll start it off with a couple taken of some refractory brick work inside of a sulfur recovery unit. The brick can withstand temperatures up to 2800 F and the cool part is me and my guys do this work knowing very few people will ever see it but we still take pride in making it look good.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

therealspeckcatcher said:


> Just don't see a lot of people who take pride in working with their hands as much as they used to. Seems you need a college degree to get respect or the ones who have degrees think their better than the skilled craftsman. So all you craftsmen out there post up some pics of projects your proud of. I'll start it off with a couple taken of some refractory brick work inside of a sulfur recovery unit. The brick can withstand temperatures up to 2800 F and the cool part is me and my guys do this work knowing very few people will ever see it but we still take pride in making it look good.


at least we know the difference between "they're" and "their"


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

speckle-catcher said:


> at least we know the difference between "they're" and "their"


??????

Ok I see now. Sorry it should have been they're better. I guess you have a college degree it really shows. But you failed to capitalize at and it's the first word in your sentence.


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

Just because I went to college doesn't mean I can't work with my hands. Check out this custom fabrication on my truck!


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

I work in a sulfur burning unit makeing Sulfuric acid


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

therealspeckcatcher said:


> ??????


 dont mind him once a troll always a troll! post up some pics of your work shawn!!!:question::question::question::question::question::question:


----------



## 535 (May 23, 2004)

all joking aside, my work takes me into all kinds of buildings, construction/restoration, etc... there are still plenty amazing craftsmen who work with their hands. Kuddos to y'all, nice work on the kiln!


----------



## spike404 (Sep 13, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> at least we know the difference between "they're" and "their"


Heck, I know how to capitalize and use punctuation.


----------



## Slip (Jul 25, 2006)

jc said:


> Just because I went to college doesn't mean I can't work with my hands. Check out this custom fabrication on my truck!


Haha, great work! It works anyway.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

therealspeckcatcher said:


> ??????
> 
> *Ok I see now. Sorry it should have been they're better. I guess you have a college degree it really shows. But you failed to capitalize at and it's the first word in your sentence.*


What is your excuse for that grammatical nightmare?



dbarham said:


> dont mind him once a troll always a troll! post up some pics of your work shawn!!!:question::question::question::question::question::question:


don't you have some buckets to sell?


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm a pro safe cracker.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Jay Baker said:


> I'm a pro safe cracker.


Safe to say your not a professional photographer! :slimer:


----------



## agonzales1981 (Jun 12, 2008)

I need to start taking pictures of some of the work we do. We're doing a big job w/ a pretty nice master shower w/ a couple shower heads, hand held and some body sprays. I'll take some pics once it's roughed in.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

*I resemble your remark about folks with degree....*

I got 2 of them......and I can still do handy work.... :biggrin:

Don't get excited by the photos Gary. sad3sm


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

heres what I do catering an event for christmas..... oh yeah i sell buckets on the side too how many you need shawn?:cheers:


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

We obey the letter of the law safety wise if not the spirit. I do concrete and just about any other civil work.


----------



## ralph7 (Apr 28, 2009)

*i gots degrees!*

98.6 of them. :smile:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

essayons75 said:


> I got 2 of them......and I can still do handy work.... :biggrin:
> 
> Don't get excited by the photos Gary. sad3sm


Fire, and Duct tape! I like your style! :bounce:


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

Sorry guys, this is all i have. Nothing amazing. Looks better with all the plants blooming and vines growing on it. 


-mac-


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

I build Pipelines, compressor stations and slug catchers. I love welding and fab.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

I'll put some stuff up, but I'm going to need non-disclosure agreements from everybody on 2cool..


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

therealspeckcatcher said:


> Just don't see a lot of people who take pride in working with their hands as much as they used to. Seems you need a college degree to get respect or the ones who have degrees think their better than the skilled craftsman. So all you craftsmen out there post up some pics of projects your proud of. I'll start it off with a couple taken of some refractory brick work inside of a sulfur recovery unit. The brick can withstand temperatures up to 2800 F and the cool part is me and my guys do this work knowing very few people will ever see it but we still take pride in making it look good.


nice work



speckle-catcher said:


> at least we know the difference between "they're" and "their"


Douchebag#1



jc said:


> Just because I went to college doesn't mean I can't work with my hands. Check out this custom fabrication on my truck!


Very nice



Gary said:


> Safe to say your not a professional photographer! :slimer:


Douchebag#2.......but very funny



essayons75 said:


> I got 2 of them......and I can still do handy work.... :biggrin:
> 
> Don't get excited by the photos Gary. sad3sm


Epic fail



Smackdaddy53 said:


> Sorry guys, this is all i have. Nothing amazing. Looks better with all the plants blooming and vines growing on it.
> 
> -mac-


I like that alot......my wife would also:biggrin:

This is a couple of pics of some of the stuff we do.....

We raise objects....not intelligence levels

*Disclaimer: Not a plug for United Rentals:biggrin:*


----------



## LaddH (Sep 29, 2011)

Here are are a few photos from the mine I worked at in Colombia.
The machines are Bucyrus Erie Draglines. One is a 1570 about a 75 cu. yard bucket and one is a 2570 about 110 cu yard machine. I helped install the electrical systems on the machines with the help of a few other Gringos and a bunch of Colombian workers. The photo is of the crew at the end of the 1570. My last job there after 7 years on the mine. I would take that crew anywhere . I was and am very proud of their work.


----------



## freespool (Oct 1, 2005)

We keep the big diesel engines in a bunch of yachts running and burning fuel. Sometimes take a couple of run down old ones and fresh them up a bit.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very cool pictures.


----------



## Pasadena1944 (Mar 20, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> at least we know the difference between "they're" and "their"


I see a lot of college boys around hear/here that don't seam/seem to no/know the difference either...LOL.....they're always getting it rong....

Nice brick work therealspeckcatcher........


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Due to confidentiality agreements, etc, I can't show any photographs, or give many details of what I do. I don't have a college degree, but after 28 years at the same company, I guess I have a Doctorate in our product lines.

I'm not into titles, but mine is "Engineering Laboratory Technician". I test things for Engineers and often joke that my job is telling the Engineers what they do wrong.

I design and build specialized fixturing for extreme temperature cycling testing, accelerated life testing, and so on. I also do hydrostatic burst testing, gas meter accuracy testing, instrumentation testing/calibration, and clean up after the Engineers.

I do Metrology as in the calibration of high end temperature probes and pressure gauges. I write the procedures, reports, and make sure all of our test equipment is within spec, and traceable to NIST and NMI.

My right hand determines all the torque values we put in our work instructions, yes, by feel! I have the most popular toolbox in the company and I'm tired of telling these Engineers, "Lefty-Loosey, Righty-Tighty"!

But hey, I love my job!

I do manual machining on an old Bridgeport mill that's kind of out of whack, but still can hold a tolerance 0.001". Forget about my lathe. It came off of a Battleship from WW2 and is dated 1943.

I go to a lot of meetings, well not as many as I used to. I don't get invited to many problem solving and customer complaint "Issue" meetings anymore. Somehow, experience and common sense isn't as important as the new fangled "Kaizen, Black Belt projects, Six Sigma, and the Toyota Model". 

Seem's these youngsters now days know more than us old timers do.


----------



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

Gary said:


> Fire, and Duct tape! I like your style! :bounce:


Scary part of those photos is I don't remember where the tire rasp and plug were used.


----------



## OysterBay (Jan 1, 2008)

My "Office"


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I am a Super for heavy civil projects, most often roads and bridges. Do not take many pics worth posting, but during the corse of some jobs I keep a photo log. Plan on some of the next projects to use a game cam food plot camera to time lapse the jobsite.

Couple of years ago I built a rock trap basin for the City of Beaumont sewer plant. The two 48" lines that feed the plant were active during the entire construction process, and was one the major obstacles to overcome. Close to the end of construction had to install the gates. During the process the bypass pump failed, and it started to back up on us. I had to cut the plug loose once the gate was in place and let the pressure from the backup push it out. For size reference the gate has a 4' opening, and the hole is aprox 25' deep.

Here is the video


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

These are a few of the jobs I had while getting several college degrees.

Ran a 22' press brake at Offenhauser
Sand blasted everything on Brady's Island
Worked several years at a small hot-dip galvanizing plant
Now I make art


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

therealspeckcatcher said:


> Just don't see a lot of people who take pride in working with their hands as much as they used to. Seems you need a college degree to get respect or the ones who have degrees think their better than the skilled craftsman. So all you craftsmen out there post up some pics of projects your proud of. I'll start it off with a couple taken of some refractory brick work inside of a sulfur recovery unit. The brick can withstand temperatures up to 2800 F and the cool part is me and my guys do this work knowing very few people will ever see it but we still take pride in making it look good.


How many zones in that reactor? 3


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

*I build in 3rd world countries*

Currently working in Afghanistan.


----------



## heli.clay (Sep 1, 2011)

this is a neat thread to see what everyone does. here are a few from me, I have tons more if anyone is interested.


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*work stuff*

here are a few of what I do


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*few more*

few more from work


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Real Nice Corey!


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Are those JLs in a Prius or a TC?


----------



## Corey D (Jul 21, 2004)

*tc*

TC with leather none the less..... lol


----------



## FATfisherman (Mar 13, 2009)

Working with my hands at my old job........ Yes that is a real dog!









Corey D. That is SWEET work!!!

Mike - sent via Tapatalk.


----------



## Re-Rig (Jul 7, 2006)

*SWA*

Southwest Airlines Aircraft sheetmetal repair Hobby Airport. The metal I am holding is a repair. The aircraft skin cracked again so we removed it and the repair got bigger (Bottom rt. corner).


----------



## hammerdown (Jan 10, 2009)

Corey is your shop in LP? I'm usually formilar with someone who does this type of work around my stomping grounds.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

*Same here Re-Rig*

Those baggage carts play heck don't they..HA!


----------



## ComeFrom? (May 21, 2004)

*I Build These...*

...so every new generation will have a new construction job! i.e., "start all over!" LOL!


----------



## GEAXNFISHN (Aug 20, 2011)

I am a industrial radiographer. Here is some things done for practice.


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

No pics here, proud to say after retiring 6 years ago, I don't have a job, and loving every minute of it.
:bounce::bounce:


----------



## 9121SS (Jun 28, 2009)

I rebuild Hot Gas Turbines, Twin Screw and Centrifugal Compressors.
Here's a Datum Centrifugal we are rebuilding now.


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

I am retired and so my "work" now is fishing, wood working, and making shore bird and some duck decoys. See pics below, thanx.


----------



## dabear (Nov 7, 2006)

Real nice wooden fish also. Lol


baytownboy said:


> I am retired and so my "work" now is fishing, wood working, and making shore bird and some duck decoys. See pics below, thanx.


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

baytownboy said:


> I am retired and so my "work" now is fishing, wood working, and making shore bird and some duck decoys. See pics below, thanx.


Those are the most realistic wooden fish I've ever seen!


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

It was not my intention to offend anyone with a college degree. You do serve a purpose which is no more important than the craftsmen who actually do the work. Here's a few more photos of what I do and keep em coming this has turned out to be a pretty cool thread. And it don't have to be your job. The hobby ones are cool too. And if any engineer types want to post up some pics of your weekly paperwork go ahead.


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

baytownboy said:


> I am retired and so my "work" now is fishing, wood working, and making shore bird and some duck decoys. See pics below, thanx.


close-to-the-same here

check out my quail..........


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

Too Tall said:


> How many zones in that reactor? 3


Actually 4. Up and over one wall and under the one with the arch and up and over another wall. Very small unit. that one was actually bricked in a shop than moved and set in place.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

No offense taken. I got a degree in accounting at the age of 33. Before that, I was a plant operator for 8 years. I've always admired craftsmen and their work. I helped a friend build my garage last summer and really enjoyed it. Seen some really cool pics in this thread.


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

*Nice works!*



therealspeckcatcher said:


> It was not my intention to offend anyone with a college degree. You do serve a purpose which is no more important than the craftsmen who actually do the work. Here's a few more photos of what I do and keep em coming this has turned out to be a pretty cool thread. And it don't have to be your job. The hobby ones are cool too.* And if any engineer types want to post up some pics of your weekly paperwork go ahead.*


Nice works for sure, no disputes there!

But did you and your team build this out of your heads? Or did you rely on blueprints by some draftsman from a design by some engineers to meet some requirements?


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

TranTheMan said:


> Nice works for sure, no disputes there!
> 
> But did you and your team build this out of your heads? Or did you rely on blueprints by some draftsman from a design by some engineers to meet some requirements?


As I stated those people do serve a purpose that in my opinion is no more important than the people who take their stuff off paper and actually make it work. I am not trying to take anything away from what they do it just seems to me that the ones i work with think they are better or more important than the people who make their job possible just because they have more schooling than i do. Actually it's more the younger ones.


----------



## live2fish247 (Jul 31, 2007)

TranTheMan said:


> Nice works for sure, no disputes there!
> 
> But did you and your team build this out of your heads? Or did you rely on blueprints by some draftsman from a design by some engineers to meet some requirements?


I'm sure he takes the blueprints and engineering paperwork and makes the necessary adjustments in the field needed to make it actually work in the real world and not just look good on paper.lol


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

live2fish247 said:


> I'm sure he takes the blueprints and engineering paperwork and makes the necessary adjustments in the field needed to make it actually work in the real world and not just look good on paper.lol


hahaha, you going to hurt people's feelings telling them the truth.


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

live2fish247 said:


> I'm sure he takes the blueprints and engineering paperwork and makes the necessary adjustments in the field needed to make it actually work in the real world and not just look good on paper.lol


I thought i was the only one who had to do that. Not.


----------



## fishinguy (Aug 5, 2004)

can someone come take a pic of me at work browsing 2 cool?


----------



## HarborHustler (Nov 30, 2011)

ive worked in a shop for the last 15 years, i work with control valves for business and paint and airbrush for my creative side


----------



## Bluewave220 (Nov 9, 2011)

My office


----------



## TranTheMan (Aug 17, 2009)

*Adjusments are facts of life*

Field adjustments are fact of life, that is why we need skilled workers at the field, otherwise we would simply stop by Home Depot parking lots each morning just to pick up the day labors to save $$.

Even though I work in the software side, but my job is very similar to the OP. I "deploy" software, that is, I install and configure software for customers at their sites - the final systems to me, are just like the beautiful handiwork that the OP posted.

But before that to happen, we would need the marketing team to sale the ideas and software; the financial folks (bean counters -- cannot help myself here!) to make sure that the $$ is there to do the job; the architect to design the overall system; the programmers to code; the testers to make sure that software works; the hardware side of the house to deliver their equipment (as agreed!); the system engineer (me) to make sure all ducks are in a row and ready for deployment, ... and finally I would show up at the customer sites to do the installation and configure per the 'designs'. But times we had to make adjustments for various reasons, so nothing new here and fortunately, it is a bit easier with software.

So my point is that I am just part of a bigger team, and without them, there is no systems for me to install, configure and show off!


----------



## Shallow_Minded (Sep 21, 2004)

I'd be willing to bet Bluewave 22 doesn't do much internet surfing from his office...HAHA! Cool job!


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

Bluewave220 said:


> My office


sweet job but dangerous


----------



## jamisjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't work with my hands. My mind is my weapon.


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

I've always loved construction work. Refinished my house during med school with some help from friends and a lot of help from google. Here is a pic of a resent shower/bath remodel I finally finished.

The one on bottom is before the remodel. 

I'd say if you have a job you enjoy allow your pride to come from within. I have a college degree and a MD and still greatly admire the mechanic who can rebuild a motor or the welder who can make a perfect TIG weld. My father-in-law is probably the best small motor mechanic I know and I try and learn as much from him as I can.


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

I'm a retired Chemical Engineer.
Built this a few years ago after I retired. Along the way, I had a lot of mentors. Thanks to them, I can do almost anything, but get my lawnmower engine running. I still can't figure out internal combustion engines.

Bought the building shell. Did the rest by myself. Took about 12 months.

Pretty sure that I tore my left rotator cuff during my porch roof installation. Mentors failed to tell me about that.

B.D


----------



## KJON (May 1, 2006)

therealspeckcatcher said:


> As I stated those people do serve a purpose that in my opinion is no more important than the people who take their stuff off paper and actually make it work. I am not trying to take anything away from what they do it just seems to me that the ones i work with think they are better or more important than the people who make their job possible just because they have more schooling than i do. Actually it's more the younger ones.


Was a union boilermaker, built 2 houses with my own hands, built aluminum boats on the side, went back to college at 32, worked in engineering for the next 25 years, YOU sir, ARE one of the younger onessad3sm


----------



## TAMUGfisher12 (Mar 31, 2009)

I am a shipping agent. Here are 2 of the many chemical tankers I board in Houston and Freeport.


----------



## Nancy77575 (Jul 22, 2011)

I really like this thread. So interesting to see what y'all do hands on. My "hands on" job is typing all day on the computer. But it's cool... I tell Cops, Paramedics and Firefighters where to go and what to do!


----------



## Blue.dog (May 8, 2005)

Nancy,
If it were not for you, there would not be help there when we needed it.
thanks for your service. Keep up the good work.
B.D


----------



## nadroj (Aug 4, 2011)

GEAXNFISHN said:


> I am a industrial radiographer. Here is some things done for practice..


Niton XLT 3? what company do you work for?


----------



## Ted Gentry (Jun 8, 2004)

Things that come from a bit of sawdust and labor.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

nadroj said:


> Niton XLT 3? what company do you work for?


 I was thinking Niton gun myself: battery pack's a little different than what I'm used to dealing with, though..


----------



## Croaker slinger (Feb 10, 2011)

I build rain gauges for Uvalde and surrounding counties.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

Blue.dog said:


> I'm a retired Chemical Engineer.
> Built this a few years ago after I retired. Along the way, I had a lot of mentors. Thanks to them, I can do almost anything, but get my lawnmower engine running. *I still can't figure out internal combustion engines.*
> 
> Bought the building shell. Did the rest by myself. Took about 12 months.
> ...


Fuel, Fire and Compression........its easy:biggrin:


----------



## fire1266 (Jan 27, 2008)

Here are a few from a couple of large fires that we have had.


----------



## wareagle1979 (Jun 22, 2005)

Pipelining in the swamp! I am just ol' pipe line trash!


----------



## mstrelectricman (Jul 10, 2009)

*Floor plugs and dimmer switches,*

Here's a little floor plug project and some new dimmers from this weekend. I like the new floor this customer had put in. We actually did the rough-in of the floor boxes a couple weeks ago.:biggrin:


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

live2fish247 said:


> I'm sure he takes the blueprints and engineering paperwork and makes the necessary adjustments in the field needed to make it actually work in the real world and not just look good on paper.lol


LOL......As Built Drawings!!!!!


----------



## backlash (May 29, 2004)

*Not really work*

Just a side gig a few times a year.


----------



## rebelangler (May 21, 2004)

*coating inspector*

After many years in the field of coatings. I wanted to better myself and go into inspection. I decided to go and take my NACE CIP and i am now a level 3 certified coating inspector or (corrosion engineer) as some call it. Now i am the Qa/Qc manager for the fireproofing division of a multi-craft company that specailize in sandblasting,painting,fireproofing,metalizing,insulation,and scaffold building in the industrial industry. I am currently working on the Gulf Marine Bigfoot Project, CB&I Reficar Cartegena Project, CB&I Dominion Project, and Schuff Steel Cartegena Project,and soon do be on the Oxy Elk Hills Project.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

wareagle said:


> Pipelining in the swamp! I am just ol' pipe line trash!


Could you bring that over to the house for a few days?


----------



## therealspeckcatcher (Mar 7, 2006)

I never said their was anything wrong with having a college degree. My point is that it doesn't make you any more important or any better than people who don't. There are a lot of educated people who understand this but there is also a lot who don't. If this thread offends you in some way maybe you are one of the ones who thinks their better than some one else just because you have a piece of paper that say's you know more. Hers a couple more pics. I have a lot more but can't seem to find them.


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Croaker slinger said:


> I build rain gauges for Uvalde and surrounding counties.


Ha! I laughed so hard. Thanks!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Blue.dog said:


> I'm a retired Chemical Engineer.
> Built this a few years ago after I retired. Along the way, I had a lot of mentors. Thanks to them, I can do almost anything, but get my lawnmower engine running. I still can't figure out internal combustion engines.
> 
> Bought the building shell. Did the rest by myself. Took about 12 months.
> ...


I know your problem with engines... You're an engineer. :rotfl: J/K 
I'm a machinist so I have to deal with my fair share of "engineers". :cheers:

Nice place!!


----------

